# Bob IS SAFETY MINDED...



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bob, Thanks again one thousand times over for all you do to help fellow members! Several others are fantastic contributors, but you sir; are the MASTER of making sense of all things to do with routing! I've learned so much reading your posts and am glad to find new posts from you on numerous subjects.

BOB IS SOOOO SAFETY MINDED!

How Safety Minded is Bob? some may ask...

HE IS SOOOO SAFETY MINDED that here is a photo that includes his safety version of the Chinese Throwing Star - JUST KIDDING, but when going through Bob's photos I could not resist attempting to make a funny with his photo.

Great shop, Bob. Have a HAPPY NEW YEAR :jester:

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
"Chinese Throwing Star " hahahahahahaha LOL LOL

HAPPY NEW YEAR Otis 

==



OPG3 said:


> Bob, Thanks again one thousand times over for all you do to help fellow members! Several others are fantastic contributors, but you sir; are the MASTER of making sense of all things to do with routing! I've learned so much reading your posts and am glad to find new posts from you on numerous subjects.
> 
> BOB IS SOOOO SAFETY MINDED!
> 
> ...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Bob, Back at you! You know me well enough by now to know that I just couldn't resist making a fool out of myself with a corny joke. One of our grandsons is 14, he is "mildly autistic", closing-in quickly on becoming 6 feet tall. For Christmas, he wanted Joy to make him some Chinese Throwing Star "cookies". When I asked him who would want to eat a cookie that he had been throwing through the house, his reply was; "Well maybe Molly will eat them". Molly is our 10 year-old Boston Terrier and he is probably right - Molly would be glad to eat the pieces. Take care chief, Otis


----------

